# Bedlington X Greyhound



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi All

There is one of these dogs at our rescue, she is 9 weeks old at the moment. I just wondered what type of pets these make, do they need work to be happy, are they good with children and how big do they get!

She is a lovely looking pup, but I dont know wether her being a bigger dog would be a bad thing for our little cavapoo!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

oh my!

Dont let JSR see this, she'll fight you for him!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Lurchers do not need to work to be happy. They make lovely pets. My friend has a 4 year old son and he loves to help with her lurchers.

My racing greyhound is 26" to the shoulder so I would be doubtfull if she would be that big more than likely but it would depend on which parent she took after. The breed standard for a bedlington terrier is 16" tall so I would imagine somewere betwenn the 2 maybe around 20-22 ".


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

My hubby owned two Lurchers before I met him and they lived with us for many, many years before passing to the bridge. One of which was a Beddlington/Whippet/Greyhound, he was a nice dog, very placid and good with all people


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

all good reports on the breed then!

she is lovely looking, i was looking at greyhound rescue before but not sure about the size difference as wouldnt want pippin to feel threatened!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Perfect


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

not sure how anybody can answer "how big will he get"! Its a cross, nobody knows! Bedlingtons are tiny, greyhounds are quite big (how they mated in the first place is beyond me!)


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

mr.stitches said:


> all good reports on the breed then!
> 
> she is lovely looking, i was looking at greyhound rescue before but not sure about the size difference as wouldnt want pippin to feel threatened!


Unless pippin's normally worried by large dogs i don't think it will make much difference. My friend has 3x JRT and a westie with her 5 greyhounds and they all get along well.

What do the bedlingtons add as they seem a common choice for lurcher mix?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

2Hounds said:


> What do the bedlingtons add as they seem a common choice for lurcher mix?


Having once lived with 4 Bedlingtons, I'd say terrier spirit and good ratting ability! they seem a popular cross with Whippets usually.
Could the dog be a Deerhound x Greyhound? I'm still having trouble visualising a mating between a Beddy and a Grey!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Most greyhounds x's i have seen i have been told they crossed with deerhound

I have a whippet x bedlington and she is the size of my bigger whippet weight 15kgs mt biggest whippet weight is 14kgs smallest 11kgs
And she has a broken coat have attached a picture

Do you have a picture of her?

The make great pets anyways my mate has 2 greyhound x deerhound and 1 whippet x bedlington and she has 4 cats and they great have attached a photo of my 5 with her 3 a


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

my bedlington lodger has a appointment wth a greyhound ,i've met a few of this cross and even though working dogs they all seem to have a nice layed back temperament,lovely dogs


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

*Very rare that cross, bedlingtons are usually crossed with whippets. But alot of old time working lurcher men love beddy/grey crosses. Nice average size, good coat, good nose with abit of fire! They are great family pets though. Crossing the two is easy. My mum used to own a 19'' tts beddy/whippet and mated him with our 26'' tts greyhound. He stood on our big back door step and it worked quite well. *


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

My neighbour has just got one from dogs trust and shes 7 mths now, she s lovely and just lives a normal doggie life doesnt work at all.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> oh my!
> 
> Dont let JSR see this, she'll fight you for him!


Too late I'm here!!!! I want one a tad older, I'm trying to find one around 6 months so you'll be okay!!! I know loads of bedlington grey crosses and whippet crosses and they make FABULOUS pets!! They are lazy bones but do need a good run and enjoy the company of other dogs and people. You don't have to work them (I know 2 that live in the middle of Liverpool and have never even seen a rabbit ..apart from the pet one in their back garden!!). They can happily live with cats and other small furries.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

She is only 9 weeks which is pretty young, I must say that it is the first time iv not heard one single negative comment!

I shall try to add a pic, not one of her as I cant download the bloomin site! But I have found one identical to her on the net.

They have such a melancholy expression!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

So, are you picking her up this weekend?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

She's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

I wish Rona!!

Its a bit hectic at the moment, the house is upside down with the heating being put in, and also were away on holiday at the end of the month...I dont think it would be fair on her for us to go away so soon after she came home.
Id love to take her on, OH is still unsure about a second dog until we get a bigger house.

Shes so lovely though, mind you, if I had my way id have a whole load of dogs!


----------

